# NANO Tank Sale! CAD Lights SALE!



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

This is the "Pre Black Friday, Christmas, Hanukkah, Chrismukkah, Festivus" Feel Good Blowout Sale.

ALL remaining stock of CAD Lights Nano Tanks are on SALE!

8 Gallon = $130.00! 
18 Gallon = $240.00!

We have several available. This is not just a "last" item or "1 remaining" sale; but quantities are limited.

Stands are ALL on SALE as well. Remaining inventory of 8 Gallon, 18 Gallon, and 34 Gallon Stands are all $100.00 each.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*On the topic of Protein Skimmers.....*

Ok. Ok. Ok. I knew the inquiry would be made about protein skimmers for these units. I've been authorized to throw in FREE; a protein skimmer with the purchase of any of these units. These skimmers are "old school" air stone driven ones.....but they get the job done (especially for the average Nano bio-load). It's hard to beat "FREE". "Taipan" pricing is in effect.


----------

